

Merkel's call to Obama: are you bugging my phone? - likeapub
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/oct/23/us-monitored-angela-merkel-german

======
sentenza
And thus, the NSA scandal returns to the spotlight. Here in Germany this is a
big deal, since the government not only has been very apathetic, but also
publically declared that the scandal was now "over" a few weeks ago.

I wondered what it would take to get some criticism out of them.

